# A little overdue



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, this is a little overdue, but I thought I'd introduce my babies. (and do the cliche pet owner thing and let "them talk".

Hi! We're Picasso, Da Vinci, Achilles, Billy (Shakespeare), Galileo, Figaro, Trevor and Maximus (Max for short). We all live together in one really big cage. Picasso and Da Vinci are seperate from us boys right now because Picasso (aka Little Momma) needs to be fixed, she's going on Friday though and we can't wait to see her again, we haven't been able to play with our mum since we were 4 weeks old, and we're 6 months old now.

Our pet human Peggy bought Aunt Da Vinci in January, then Mom later on. She didn't expect Mom to have 15 of us little guys 2 weeks later!!


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

The pics went backward for some reason... but you get the idea. Continuation of story now.


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

more


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

more


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

more


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

So, this is us, all grown up now. There's 6 of us babies left, plus Picasso (mom) and Da Vinci. Peggy was sad to have to give up our brothers and sisters but 17 rats was way too many! We miss our brothers and sisters but we're glad to have each other. We fight alot because we're boys, but it's all in good fun (and we like keeping Peggy up at night!! hahaha! It's funny when she gets up and yells at us.) We can't wait to see Mom and Da Vinci again. Thanks for reading all about us.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

awwww they are soooo cute! It's funny that you're keeping 6 babies because that's how many of penny's babies i'd like to keep but sadly I think i can only keep 5


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

love the babies


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, and you say you still have some left? Girls? *puppy dog eyes*

I shouldn't even be asking... this could get dangerous.


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

lol, sorry reachthestars, the only girls I have left are my originals. And the boys are too attached to me now to go anywhere, (or should I say I'm too attached to them)


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

awwwwa


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

aw soo cute. i love the one when there all in the pink box


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so cute!


----------

